# Neighborhood Reel Club



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I think we have a "Reel Lawn Club"...

https://youtu.be/0-gPxlE6bvk

Just a few neighbors getting together on a Saturday morning for "Reel Talk" :thumbup:


----------



## ngant17 (Jun 25, 2019)

Awesome video! Didn't realize reel mowers were so popular in your area. I'm planning on getting an Allett Liberty 43 electric for an Empire Zoysia lawn here in Central Florida. Previously used McLane 25in mowers but sharpening/backlapping these reel blades were a hassle (remove chain, sprocket, loosen three 1/2 bolts on each side, tap each end of reel to run against bedknife, backlap in reverse with drill attachment, etc).

Looks like Allett has made this process easier for me.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ngant17 said:


> Awesome video! Didn't realize reel mowers were so popular in your area. I'm planning on getting an Allett Liberty 43 electric for an Empire Zoysia lawn here in Central Florida. Previously used McLane 25in mowers but sharpening/backlapping these reel blades were a hassle (remove chain, sprocket, loosen three 1/2 bolts on each side, tap each end of reel to run against bedknife, backlap in reverse with drill attachment, etc).
> 
> Looks like Allett has made this process easier for me.


From what little I know the Allett is a very good mower. We had two Swardman and they were awesome as well.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

That's cool. I wish people in my neighborhood were more interested in lawn care like that. My neighbor asked me what I was spraying today and when I told him it was plant growth regulator I was met with a very blank stare.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

When I even mention the lawn my wife eyes gloss over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I wish my neighbors mowed their grass, or had the need, really!


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

@jbrown We need to do this!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought this thread was for fishing enthusiasts.


----------

